# Picked up 2006 sentra S



## shamtastic (Jun 22, 2011)

just picked up a 2006 sentra w/ around 45k miles and auto trans. 

I just wanted to ask about what kind of maintenance you guys would recommend, and ask a few questions.

First, what do you guys think of mobile 1 full synthetic motor oil?
Should I use the nissan matic ATF?
Do you recommend a trans filter change? from what I understand its a mesh filter that doesn't really need maintenance. 

I have four issues (right now)
1. After the car has sat, it doesn't like to start the first time. I think this is probably due to a fuel pump issue. Do you have to drop the fuel tank to replace the pump?
2. Some vibration at 55-60 mph. My guess is either warped rotors, or tires need to be rebalanced. What do you guys think?
3. CEL throwing a code related to coolant temp sensor or thermostat. I bought a thermostat (it was cheaper than the sensor, so I figured i would start there).
4. Small oil leak from what looks like the drain plug. Does not look like the o-ring/gasket was replaced the last time the oil was changed. Do these plugs come with a o-ring, or is the o-ring built in, like the late model chevy's?

This car is for my wife to drive to work, so I am not interested in performance gains (except fuel mileage). Are there any fixes or mod's I can make to increase the reliability, or any recalls I should know about?

Thanks guys


----------



## Oldnissanguy (Jan 6, 2005)

Welcome to the forum shamtastic. Here are some of my answers.

Mobile 1 is fine.

Since you don't know the history of the car I woud have the transmission serviced which includes droping the pan and cleaning the screen or using the flush method.

1. Try turning the ignition on for a few seconds a couple of times before you actual start the car. If it starts faster that could indicate a bad fuel pump or be an alternate starting solution.

2. Probably, also check to see if the tires are out of round or have flat spots.

3. Did that fix it?

4. Nission uses a copper crush washer that needs to be replaced often depending how tight the plug is tightened. I usually replace mine about every other oil change.

Best mileage gains come from driving the speed limit and avoiding panic stops and jack rabbit starts.

ONG


----------



## shamtastic (Jun 22, 2011)

Thanks for the reply.

1. The starting problem is confusing because it doesn't follow a pattern. sometimes charging the pump twice (turning to acc twice) works, sometimes it doesn't. Sometimes it starts right up. Sometimes it starts first thing in the morning, sometimes you have to do it twice. 
2. Had Les Schwab look at it, the tires are good, the balancing is good, one of the rims is bent. Working on replacing it right now to see if that fixes the problem
3. I was cleaning the MAS and disconnected the battery for thirty minutes. After re-connecting the battery, the CEL came on for about thirty seconds and then turned off and did not come back on. I was planning on waiting to see if it stays off permanently. 
4. The went and got a replacement drain bolt and it came with what looked like a Nylon washer. It stopped the leaking. Should I replace it with a copper one next oil change?



Thanks again for your reply.


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

might call your local Nissan dealers (with your vin number) Service Dept to see if there are any outstanding recalls...


----------

